# Outside storage of snowblower



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Howdy folks,

First post here. Hopefully not redundant to another already posted but forgive me if it is.

I'm up here at 9600' in Breckenridge, CO, where we get upwards of 500" of snow a year and at times a dump of 10-20 inches is not unheard of. 

I'm hitting 68 this year and while twenty years of shoveling the sidewalk and driveway has been good exercise, I'm about done with that. All my neighbors have Toro's and laugh at me (nicely) shoveling all the time.

Problem I have is no room in the two car garage to put a snow thrower. I would like to put it on my covered porch, perhaps under an insulated tarp, electric start of course, maybe put a space heater under it for an hour or so before I use it, whatever, but I have read that ice freezing up on the auger could be a major bummer, shear pins blowing out, etc. Am I dreaming?

The porch is also two steps up, thought I could build a small ramp for winter use, but do you think it would roll up there for me?

I can't believe there aren't kids like I was anymore that want to earn money shoveling! 

Anyway, you guys may be able to reassure me....or tell me I'm screwed

Thanks,

Retired ship captain living in the mountains


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello breakcapt, welcome to *SBF!!* why not build a lean to on the garage to store the snowblower, I'm going to do that in the spring to make more room in my little one car garage. there are a few on the board that do store there blowers under a waterproof tarp


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

I would have that infamous "architectural review committee" citing me the covenants! I could do that on the wraparound deck maybe. We do get sub zero temps, of course, but usually doesn't snow when that cold. Maybe I could put something on the deck in the blind side of the porch. Thanks


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

They're pretty much all self-propelled, so going up a ramp ought not be a problem . . . . and really, most are narrow enough that they should fit in between the front fenders of two vehicles in the two car garage IF the drivers are reasonable careful. Measure a couple.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

You would need special conditions to have ice issues in auger between uses. Id assune in CO theres dry snow conditions. Here in mass end of driveway snow is extremely dense, and filled with salt. Auger is never an issue. Just make sure the shute doesnt have snow packed in it when parked. I have 2 machines, both are outside all year long under tarps.


-efisher-


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

e.fisher26 said:


> ...I have 2 machines, both are outside all year long under tarps.-efisher-


Curious. Do you have any rusting problems? 

I had to store all of my OPE outside for a few years and I had terrible rusting. The last year I put clear plastic, then a tarp down underneath and after taking care of the rust, it was almost a non-issue. 

Maybe it's just Northern Michigan, but that darn rust gets in everywhere and fast!


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

The only way to combat rust is hosing off the machine before parking it. Salt is terrrrrrible. Will rust and rott all year long. Everyone in new england goes to the carwash for the undercarrage was after ever storm, but our cars still rott from the ground up


-efisher-


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> The only way to combat rust is hosing off the machine before parking it. Salt is terrrrrrible. Will rust and rott all year long. Everyone in new england goes to the carwash for the undercarrage was after ever storm, but our cars still rott from the ground up
> 
> 
> -efisher-


Not practical for a car but would work for spraying down a snow blower 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000AXVG9/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1483585759&sr=8-2&keywords=salt+away&dpPl=1&dpID=41B%2BPz-oZdL&ref=plSrch


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Seams reasonable


-efisher-


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

matto said:


> Not practical for a car but would work for spraying down a snow blower


I've heard there are some car washes (They've always been called Quarter car washes around here) that have an undercarriage spray system. I'd like to find one.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

e.fisher26 said:


> The only way to combat rust is hosing off the machine before parking it. Salt is terrrrrrible. Will rust and rott all year long. Everyone in new england goes to the carwash for the undercarrage was after ever storm, but our cars still rott from the ground up -efisher-


Odd/Funny, but my county uses very little salt and more sand and calcium chloride, so it's not as big a deal here. I've only hosed my equip down around April. Between Nov and end of Mar its usually just frozen. :icon-cold:


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Are you sure you don't have 20" to spare, Ariens has the compact 20. Or a Toro single stage is only 21 inches. Any thing would be better than shoveling even if it starts rusting from being stored outside. The Toro only weighs 81 pounds so it would be easy to pull up the stairs like a two wheel dolly.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

DuffyJr said:


> Are you sure you don't have 20" to spare, Ariens has the compact 20. Or a Toro single stage is only 21 inches. Any thing would be better than shoveling even if it starts rusting from being stored outside. The Toro only weighs 81 pounds so it would be easy to pull up the stairs like a two wheel dolly.


I was thinking the same thing. Behind the car between the car and garage door. All you need is 2'


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

jrom said:


> Curious. Do you have any rusting problems?
> 
> I had to store all of my OPE outside for a few years and I had terrible rusting. The last year I put clear plastic, then a tarp down underneath and after taking care of the rust, it was almost a non-issue.
> 
> Maybe it's just Northern Michigan, but that darn rust gets in everywhere and fast!


No rust up here, unlike down in Florida where my ac units rust out after about seven years by the beach. Very low humidity and nada salt being about twenty miles west of the continental divide at 9600'.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

jrom said:


> Odd/Funny, but my county uses very little salt and more sand and calcium chloride, so it's not as big a deal here. I've only hosed my equip down around April. Between Nov and end of Mar its usually just frozen. :icon-cold:


Yeah, calcium chloride on the main roads but my driveway is on a private road that they don't plow. Now, sometimes an issue getting my lug nuts off the car tires for changing out summer/winter. Btw, we get snow starting perhaps on Halloween through April.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

e.fisher26 said:


> You would need special conditions to have ice issues in auger between uses. Id assune in CO theres dry snow conditions. Here in mass end of driveway snow is extremely dense, and filled with salt. Auger is never an issue. Just make sure the shute doesnt have snow packed in it when parked. I have 2 machines, both are outside all year long under tarps.
> 
> 
> -efisher-


What do you think of the space heater idea just to use under the tarp for a half hour or so? I'm not so stupid as to allow it unattended but either before use or after?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

a shed shouldn't be too much money...fills up too fast though!


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

You shouldn't need any heater if you have electric start. Yes, it takes me more pulls to start my machine when cold but I only have a rope. If you HAVE to store it on the porch I would just shoot it down with WD-40 often, and have a chain and lock on it and take any key inside.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would not want any heat as that may cause snow to melt and freeze up as soon as it hit the cold temp. out side. been blowing snow since 1985 and never kept blower in a warm place just a unheated shed and garage just do not leave wet snow in or near the impeller.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Breckcapt said:


> Yeah, calcium chloride on the main roads but my driveway is on a private road that they don't plow. Now, sometimes an issue getting my lug nuts off the car tires for changing out summer/winter. Btw, we get snow starting perhaps on Halloween through April.




Try anti-seize where the lug meets the rim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Hanky said:


> I would not want any heat as that may cause snow to melt and freeze up as soon as it hit the cold temp. out side. been blowing snow since 1985 and never kept blower in a warm place just a unheated shed and garage just do not leave wet snow in or near the impeller.


Everyone has been a big help on here, great forum for learning. In between shoveling what has now been almost twenty inches in a day, I have gotten some work done in research.

It appears I can put it on the porch, taking care to avoid wet snow when stored in the auger area.

What started with buying the same unit as my neighbor, now has me trying to decide between an Ariens, Troy Bilt or Toro. I imagine you get what you pay for. Seems like the Ariens get a good write up. Our local Ace guy says the Honda is the best but starts at two grand.

So, now I'm thinking either the 254cc or 306cc Ariens. Any comment there?

I have been told it will be able either in reverse or forward with the large wheels to go up one step to our porch pad and then one more step to the porch itself where it will be under cover but open to the element of temp. Cover, clear snow, maybe heater, whatever. 

Can anyone opine if either of these will be- forgive me ladies - easy enough for my wife (66) to maneuver off and on the deck under power, around our short sidewwalk, and then to our two car garage driveway? 

What a noob, huh? We both have shoveled up here in Breck for twenty years but it is time to put some thought into taking things a little easier.

One question on the Ariens: can you change out the metal glides for plastic ones? Do they have them after market? I have a new concrete driveway and would like to not scratch it if possible.

So, appreciate all you pros and experts. 

Later,

Captain Dave


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Is the snow generally dry or wet and heavy?



-efisher-


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2017)

Go for the larger engine. Remember, HP decreases with altitude. I am located at 8,000 ft. here in Colorado and according to Honda's tables my HSS1332ATD's HP is to be reduced 72% of sea level HP. At your altitude you would be wise to rejet the carburetor also (leans it out). It is quick DIY project or the dealer can do it for you.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Replacement ebay carbs may come with adjustable jets


-efisher-


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Just one thing about these machines and your wife... I would certainly let my wife use my Ariens Deluxe 30 on flat ground (auto-steer is a godsend) but I don't think I would want her climbing or descending ramps with it, given its 275 pound weight. Even the 24 is still a 245 pound machine. I don't want to discourage you from buying a quality blower, but just be aware of the facts.

I believe Ariens does offer poly skids.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Mostly "powder" which is light but in the spring, March and April, we can get some very wet dumps. Last spring we had two inches an hour for a total of about twenty. This was April and we can have some healthy snowfall into May. It felt like cement frankly shoveling it. Remember: this is a ski resort town.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Charles said:


> Go for the larger engine. Remember, HP decreases with altitude. I am located at 8,000 ft. here in Colorado and according to Honda's tables my HSS1332ATD's HP is to be reduced 72% of sea level HP. At your altitude you would be wise to rejet the carburetor also (leans it out). It is quick DIY project or the dealer can do it for you.


Yeah, you know what I'm talking about. My neighbor has a 202cc Toro that does the job but if I'm getting one I'm not going on the cheap. Your Honda must be nice but I'm wondering if a $1700 Ariens EFI will do the trick. It is 306cc which I presume would be 9-10hp? Thanks, great point.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would recommend going with the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO with the 306cc engine, especially if dealing with wet snow. The Deluxe 28 with the 254cc engine is often underpowered when working a plow pile. Ariens offers poly skid shoes about a $35-$40 option. You may want to consider the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, if the high altitude will reduce power. The Platinum 24 is a very powerful and maneuverable machine (369 cc engine 17 lb-ft of torque) which will also get you an easier to maneuver chute control along with heated hand grips. Best of luck on your search and storage issue.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I would go biggest eng possible in your price range, better be safe then sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

JD in NJ said:


> Just one thing about these machines and your wife... I would certainly let my wife use my Ariens Deluxe 30 on flat ground (auto-steer is a godsend) but I don't think I would want her climbing or descending ramps with it, given its 275 pound weight. Even the 24 is still a 245 pound machine. I don't want to discourage you from buying a quality blower, but just be aware of the facts.
> 
> I believe Ariens does offer poly skids.


Bummer, buddy, because the two step-up is essential. We simply have too much stuff in the garage after twenty years+ in ski country, two now grown ski and board girls who convenient for them left all their stuff here, and two cars. You don't think 16" wheels with all that torque in reverse will "grab" an edge to come up. You worried about the down aspect? She spends a lot of time in Florida but I do like to get out of dodge to go back and see the partners, etc., take care of the beach house, blah blah blah, she a Magic game. I don't want a call saying someone found her buried in the snow! 

How about the ramp accommodation? I could build one and put it on the step area when I'm gone. 

I realize the one I'm thinking about now at least- the deluxe 30 with EFI ( is that dumb?) - weighs over 250# but is there a braking system if it starts to get out of hand for her?

Of course, I read the reviews and get even more confused when I read about the others available. I'm coming into this a little late in life, always been a shoveler fool, and when I was gone at work on the ships I had a guy do the driveway and she was very capable shoveling the forty feet of sidewalk. Now, I hate to admit it but it's time to get smart. I'm willing to pay for a great unit with the bells and whistles that make it convenient to use but I don't want to throw good money after bad. 

Anyway, do these machines have plenty of torque in reverse ya think to grab the edge of a step? Is the ramp an answer? 

Thanks for everyone's patience. I'm looking forward to taking care of a unit, I do enjoy keeping up with maintenance on my stuff so that's not an issue. Being up here in a resort town does mean access to adequate repair facilities sucks but I'm hoping I could look at the videos here and the advice from you old hands will make it a feasible option.

I'm very grateful for the number of responses to my original query. 

Finally, it has stopped snowing here and now my two Goldens only have to contend with the -7 degree temps outside. Ouch!

On another note see you are from NJ: spent my summers in Beach Haven as a kid and even owned a Place tthere in the early eighties before moving onboard a sailboat based out of Florida/Bahamas before moving west.

Later, and thanks again,

Captain Dave


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

My wife is five foot nothing so perhaps I'm biased. But there are *no* brakes and the drive system is pretty much off/on, it doesn't work like, say, a motorcycle clutch that lets you feather the power. Torque in reverse is quite adequate, in my experience, and the machine can climb a hill fine. I do *not* want to discourage you, the Deluxe 30 with or without EFI is a fine and effective machine. I simply want you to have the facts so you can make an informed decision. A shallow enough ramp would probably get the job done, you just don't want that machine going out of control!


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

JD in NJ said:


> My wife is five foot nothing so perhaps I'm biased. But there are *no* brakes and the drive system is pretty much off/on, it doesn't work like, say, a motorcycle clutch that lets you feather the power. Torque in reverse is quite adequate, in my experience, and the machine can climb a hill fine. I do *not* want to discourage you, the Deluxe 30 with or without EFI is a fine and effective machine. I simply want you to have the facts so you can make an informed decision. A shallow enough ramp would probably get the job done, you just don't want that machine going out of control!


I know there are six speeds forward and two back. Slow in reverse? May need ramp for her.. not a biggie, I tinks 🙃


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

breckCapt said:


> ". . . we get upwards of *500"* of snow a year. . ."


Wow . . . . that's over Forty (40) Feet of Snow !

We only get 14 Feet per year, and think that's more than enough to justify a SnowBlower.

I can't imagine shoveling Forty Feet ?


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Yep, from Halloween into May buddy


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Well, found a dealer that sells the Ariens 921049, the EFI, for $1599 for those interested up by Granby, CO near Winter Park, if anyone interested. I'm getting close to pulling the trigger when I get back from Florida. I know the electric fuel injection is new, right? Hopefully that will be an improvement and not a mistake. May be my first and last snowblower, unless I live to 100, but still gonna research these boards. Gotta make a Business trip back to FL for three weeks but after that should be a go. Hopefully, they will not be sold out. When I get ready to bite the bullet I may ask you folks what spares I should get. I do want to get the poly skids fitted to protect the concrete. A fitted summer cover, additional shear pins, more?

Later,

Captain Dave


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

See now, when I hear 42 Feet of snow, I think of "Lake Effect" Snow like in Oswego New York, where you'd need a GPS to locate your own front door:










The dinky little walk behind snowblower I have here in Vermont wouldn't have much utility in Oswego !

You'd need one like this:


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Buddy, I could not imagine......


----------



## Lakeeffect (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey! My forum name is Lakeeffect, and I do live in Oswego NY! Quite a coincidence and surprise to see what you posted here while browsing today's posts. Currently here in Oswego, we have more grass visible than snow on the ground. However, less than an hour north of here directly off the east end of Lake Ontario, the lake effect snow machine is in high gear tonight with reports of over three feet having fallen since yesterday with more predicted into Sunday. 

Anyway, Oswego did have somewhat historic snowfalls back in 1958 and in 1966 when just over 100 inches fell in a 24 hour period. But, in more recent years since the late 1970's, our average is only about 150 or so a season. I don't recognize ever seeing that particular pic you posted as being one from Oswego, although it looks very similar to one that was taken during the 1966 storm on a state highway hill heading out of the city. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think that was February, 2007 . . . . here's a news item regarding a single drop of 115 Inches:

2007 N.Y. Lake Effect Snow - Utah Ski Blog


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Lakeeffect said:


> Hey! My forum name is Lakeeffect, and I do live in Oswego NY! Quite a coincidence and surprise to see what you posted here while browsing today's posts. Currently here in Oswego, we have more grass visible than snow on the ground. However, less than an hour north of here directly off the east end of Lake Ontario, the lake effect snow machine is in high gear tonight with reports of over three feet having fallen since yesterday with more predicted into Sunday.
> 
> Anyway, Oswego did have somewhat historic snowfalls back in 1958 and in 1966 when just over 100 inches fell in a 24 hour period. But, in more recent years since the late 1970's, our average is only about 150 or so a season. I don't recognize ever seeing that particular pic you posted as being one from Oswego, although it looks very similar to one that was taken during the 1966 storm on a state highway hill heading out of the city. Thanks for sharing it!


Yeah, you guys and the Tug Hill Plateau area get slammed with lake effect that`s worse than the Buffalo area!


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

The Q said:


> Yeah, you guys and the Tug Hill Plateau area get slammed with lake effect that`s worse than the Buffalo area!


I've been here in Breck since '95 and December is always hit or miss. We had a late, great hiking weather fall that as soon as December hit changed dramatically to frigid temps and lots of snow. Some years, locals enjoy the first three weeks of the month because every night brings 2-3 inches, great skiing. Other years, nada. This year: most snow in December I can remember. First week of January a continuation. Great for the resorts. What this may mean is that if it continues at this pace, might indicate ya need to plow that roof. Fortunately, we have a lot of immigrants from the south who do a great job at that. What this means directly for this old man: never again will I depend on my own physical prowess to clear the snow, I'm going all out and getting the machine that will make my life a breeze. Do I get the hand warming handles? Do I get the lights? I'm the rookie and will make mistakes but enjoy the process. Reading what you guys have to say is an important facet of that evolution. The vendors are confusing but this will hopefully be my only and last one. Hopefully if I take care of it, learn the schematics, it will last for 15-20 years. That may be a dream.

Happy New Year snowblower forum.

Captain Dave


----------



## Lakeeffect (Dec 19, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> I think that was February, 2007 . . . . here's a news item regarding a single drop of 115 Inches:
> 
> 2007 N.Y. Lake Effect Snow - Utah Ski Blog


OK, I read the article you provided in that link. That occurred in Parish NY, about 15 miles east of Oswego. It's in Oswego county, so that's likely where you must have got the idea it was in the city of Oswego itself. 2007 was a bad winter, but I don't recall it in detail now. We did have a winter several years ago that gave us a good 5-6 feet in a couple of days, but I'm not sure if it was that one or quite long ago. 
The "Q" posted in this thread that the snowfall on the Tug Hill and along the I81 corridor between say Parish and Watertown NY is worse than what the Buffalo area receives along Lake Erie. Generally, I'd agree when you take to entire winter into consideration...sometimes the snow is still on the ground on the Tug Hill well into late spring (May). However, in recent years that corridor along I90 from Buffalo into Erie PA has been worse then in years past. Oswego itself often got far more snow back in the 50's-70's than it generally does today. Perhaps the snow bands have changed a bit for some reason since then. Certainly, the direction of winds play a huge factor in where the biggest dumps of lake snow occur.


----------



## Lakeeffect (Dec 19, 2016)

Captain Dave.......I can't speak to the handwarmers, as I've never had them. A nice option, but really depends on the sensitivity of your hands in cold and how long you're outside to whether they are a necessity or not. As for the light...it depends a lot on if you expect to snowblow at night of course to see better, but mostly if you are working into a high traffic road. In that case, the light becomes a legitimate safety option, so you can be seen better in bad weather conditions by inattentive drivers.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Bingo on the safety concern at night. Dim lighting best handled by a light of sorts. Thanks.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I can speak for the Hand Warmers which I thought were just another sales gimmick, and they were included with the unit I bought off the floor, whether I wanted them or not.

Combined with Snowmobile Mittens, they're a GodSend. How much I only know because of the few times my wiring got screwed up and they didn't work.

I gather that part of their function is to warm the blood in your extremities, and as that blood circulates to your body as a whole, you're kept warmer . . . . just the opposite of what happens when your hands are allowed to chill-out (of course, the capillaries contract then), and you're colder.

I'd opt for the Heated Hand Grips . . . . they're fairly problem free (no moving parts) and you just have to make sure the wiring remains intact. Warm feet; warm hands, warm head, and a good set of UV Rated Ski Goggles to keep sharp shards of snow and ice from cutting your eyeballs and you're good to go for hours.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

I think you sold me on that.......


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll vouch for the heated grips as well. They're wonderful, pouring tremendous warmth into your hands. They may not be quite the literal lifesaver that they are on a motorcycle, but I'd never want to do without them again.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, it was -10 this morning at 0800. I'll still wear my pair of Baffin mittens I suppose.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Just finished my first storm after installing heated grips on my machine.I really like them. I didn't think they would make that much of a difference, but was pleasantly surprised I could feel them through gloves.Definitely a thumbs up.


----------



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

Lakeeffect said:


> Hey! My forum name is Lakeeffect, and I do live in Oswego NY! Quite a coincidence and surprise to see what you posted here while browsing today's posts. Currently here in Oswego, we have more grass visible than snow on the ground. However, less than an hour north of here directly off the east end of Lake Ontario, the lake effect snow machine is in high gear tonight with reports of over three feet having fallen since yesterday with more predicted into Sunday.
> 
> Anyway, Oswego did have somewhat historic snowfalls back in 1958 and in 1966 when just over 100 inches fell in a 24 hour period. But, in more recent years since the late 1970's, our average is only about 150 or so a season. I don't recognize ever seeing that particular pic you posted as being one from Oswego, although it looks very similar to one that was taken during the 1966 storm on a state highway hill heading out of the city. Thanks for sharing it!


I was heading to Oswego College during that '66 storm. Took three days to get from Syracuse to Oswego. Snow was up to the second story on most of the college buildings.


----------

